# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  NY's Comic's Creators History on the walls of its pubs

## mrbrklyn

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/11/n...strip-art.html

The wall wasnt destined to become an artifact when it was drawn in 1976. Instead, it was created spontaneously in under 30 minutes. Although Costellos opened on the corner of 44th and 3rd, it would relocate three times mostly within the span of a block, before settling at its final address, 225 East 44th Street, in 1974. It was here that the bars owner, Timothy Costello, wanted new art to accompany the Thurber murals, which had become famous showpieces of the saloon, so he enlisted the help of Bill Gallo, a Daily News cartoonist. But Mr. Gallo didnt want to compete with Thurbers simple, witty cartoons drawn on beaverboard panels. So he proposed to Mr. Costello something of a stunt: You close this place up for 24 hours and offer up free drinks and food, and Ill get the best cartoonists in the country to paint your wall, he said. Thus, that spring, 30 or so of Americas best-known cartoonists gathered to doodle their signature creations in what later became the Overlook.

----------


## MajorHoy



----------


## Green Lantern wannabe

Wow! That's awesome.

----------

